# Anyone from calgary, alberta?



## Liability (Jan 11, 2013)

message me...looking for people wanting to ditch the SA and make some solid friendships


----------



## Max Jordan (Dec 30, 2013)

Im from Calgary.


----------



## bobbykyle (Sep 14, 2013)

im from calgary lol add me


----------



## R013ert (May 26, 2009)

I'm from Calgary. I'd like to meet some people my age.


----------

